# Vintage Watches! (and modern, too)



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Are there any other watch enthusiasts here? Post pics or tell us what you have, what you had, want, admire, etc.!

Here's my 1961 Omega Seamaster De Ville

Manual wind mechanical
35mm
17 jewels
cal. 600















Here's my dream watch, the A. Lange & Söhne 1 Moon Phase. When I say dream watch, I really mean in my dreams; the prices range from 39.500 to 52.000 Euros.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I don't wear 'em anymore--c.1968 Zodiac Sea Wolf, and c.1987 Movado two-tone. :tiphat:


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I have 2 OMEGA Seamsters, these are classic and timeless. There are more expensive watches in the world. Nothing can compare to a classic Seamaster.


----------

